# FIRST CONSULTATION FOR EGG SHARE WHAT CAN I EXPECT!



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi everyone i have y very first appointent for egg share on the 17th of february can any one tell me what i can expect on this day and also how long will it take roughly to know if me and  my dp will be excepted thanks any one who can help    
            Kerry xxxxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there,tweetie here.hope this helps.we had ours last year and we are now on second cycle.found this site today and feels nice to seem needed.when you have your consultation, you will cover alot of what the paperwork tells you and the proceedures you will go through and what they exspect to happen and what you will go through next.to be honest like i said when we went for ours i couldnt believe we were actually paying to have verbally told to us everything i had read in the paperwork and meet the consultant and shake his hand,but you have to do this and at least we could put a name to a face as he was the man we would be having our egg retrieval done by,and the team were excellent.where are you in the country?


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi there tweetie thank you for that i a in manchester and will be having everything done at care in manchester we dont have to pay for are first consultation but after that we do thank you for your advice could you tell me how long after the first consultation you was told you could egg share  and then after that if i get that far would i start treatment any advice will be welcome  thanks
          Kerry xxxxxxx


----------



## bexx (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Kerry,

well your not far behind my dh and I. we had our appt yesterday..It took about 1 1/2 hors and I felt we are now moving forward..there was alot of signing for information to be shared , consent forms and so on , also they did my profile eyes, hair ,build ect ( think hard about your personal skills as you can comment.. i did mention shopping and playing the playstation!! but they weren't put down) and we both had blood taken for the screening which is required for HIV, hep a , cf ect..
I would also say having your partner / husband there shows you are both up for this (you will be asked to take a letter to you GP to get his / her comments about the type of parents you will be and the welfare of any children resulting from treatment) and it also gives you support as I know I had butterflies!!
If you have already considered all the facts info (removal of anonymity ect ) make that known to who you are seeing, our midwife wanted to send us home with the forms and come back to do bloods but we went in knowing we are ready to move on as quick as possible..
Next we need to see a counselor and then back to the hospital (Salisbury) the midwife we saw yesterday said we could possibly be looking at finding a match and completing screening to start treatment in May / June time..

Good luck Kerry and it would be good to keep in touch. I'm addicted to ff and try to get on daily after work.

Bexx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi bexx that was really helpful my dp will be with me on the 17th so that part is coverd and as for the other part losing your anom after april we have had plenty of chats about that and we both agree that we are really ok about that as for asking the gp about what kind of parents we would be that should be fine as he as been my gp since i was a baby + i have a 6 yr old son already from a previous relationship so that should be ok i would love to keep in touch with you as we will be around the same time if you have msn  then my addy is on profile feel free to add me speak soon and once again thanks for that info i am also on every day so keep in touch


----------

